# What year Specialized Stumpjumper???



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm guessing 1992 - 1993? It had a 1995 Bicycle license sticker on it, so maybe a 1995. Anyone know the age? Any old Catalogues online? It has Shimano Deore grouping. Thanks


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Not sure, one possibility is '91 frame with later model fork.

specialized specs: Specialized Specs

catalogs: Catalogues | Retrobike

Specialized website also has links to old catalogs, I think.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

from looking at the DX group and the push push shifters i would guess 90.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I think I have identified it as a 1992 Stumpjumper Future Shock. It has a Prestige Tange sticker, same stem, and the model in the Catalogue has the same purple lettering. Thanks for the links, much appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

it looks like the forks were recalled. 1992 "Future Shock" Suspension Bicycle Forks Recalled


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Steel29er said:


> I think I have identified it as a 1992 Stumpjumper Future Shock. It has a Prestige Tange sticker, same stem, and the model in the Catalogue has the same purple lettering. Thanks for the links, much appreciated. :thumbsup:


Right on, very cool looking bike. I have a '91 myself in white with blue lettering (I think) and DX parts, rigid fork. Is your bike white or grey? looks white in the first pic then grey in the next ones......I'm going with grey.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

The forks werent recalled for a defect per se...it was the owners who were defective in properly tightening the crown bolts to the stanchions. 

Sweet looking bike though!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

eshew said:


> The forks werent recalled for a defect per se...it was the owners who were defective in properly tightening the crown bolts to the stanchions.
> 
> Sweet looking bike though!


Thanks, I had posted before reading. After reading, I went and made sure bolts were secure. All good:thumbsup:

Regarding the color, I would call it a pearl...not really bright white, nor gray. Rides like a champ, however feels like a boat anchor compared to my Lynskey.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

The serial number will give you m/y of manufacture.


----------

